# Class-->Jar



## kwoxer (29. Jun 2007)

Hallo

Hab mal ne Frage zum Kompilieren.

Also letzendlich möchte ich aus einer Java Datei eine Exe machen. Ich hab gelesen bzw. schon ein paar Progs gefunden, die das machen sollen. Bloß die Verlangen eine JAR Datei und ich weiß nich wie aus einer Class Datei eine Jar machen.

Kann mir da einer helfen, Google hat nicht geholfen bzw. ist das zu hoch für mich 

mfg kwoxer


----------



## The_S (29. Jun 2007)

Warum muss es eine Exe sein? Eine JAR ist doch viel besser.

Sowohl zur JAR, als auch zur EXE wirst du in unseren FAQ mit Informationen überschwemmt.


----------



## Guest (29. Jun 2007)

zu 1.:
also ich will es so machen machen das ich das Programm ausführen kann, somit brauch ich ne exe oder was ähnlich.
Jar ist wie ich gelesen hab für Webseiten oder so...

und zu 2.:
das Forum wird sehr unübersichtlich wenn jeder hier posten kann und den Thread mit eigenartigen Namen belegt.


Wär nett wenn du für dich mich hier trotzdem posten könntest, wie man das machen kann.

Dange  :applaus:


----------



## Beni (29. Jun 2007)

zu 1: eine JAR kann mit einem Doppelklick gestartet werden. Jedenfalls wenn deine Benutzer den Intelligenztest (Java sauber installieren) bestanden haben :wink:

zu 2: hä? Vielleicht solltest du nicht in die "Chat-Codeschnipsel" schreiben, die sind durchaus merkwürdig wenn man den Hintergrund nicht kennt... *verschieb nach Allgemeins*


----------



## L-ectron-X (30. Jun 2007)

@Gast: Mach dir mal die Mühe und sieh dir die FAQ an, dann erübrigen sich weitere Fragen.


----------



## Guest (1. Jul 2007)

mhh weiß nich also ich dachte ich habs verständlich erklärt... ich versuchs nochmal


also ich will aus der .java bzw. .class Datei eine ausführbare exe machen!

ohne Umweg über ein Editor oder sonstiges, 

habe dazu auch schon ein Programm gefunden (), Problem ist bloß das das Programm eine Jar Datei DAtei benötigt um eine exe zu erstellen, deshalb meine Frage wie macht man aus einer .java bzw. .class eine exe 

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Guest (1. Jul 2007)

Sry vergessen das Prog zu posten

http://www.xenoage.com/downloads/jestart/jestart2-install.exe


----------



## T0M (1. Jul 2007)

Aber genau das wird doch in den FAQs erklärt, wie schon gesagt wurde: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=14970


----------



## JPKI (2. Jul 2007)

Gast hat gesagt.:
			
		

> also ich will es so machen machen das ich das Programm ausführen kann, somit brauch ich ne exe oder was ähnlich.
> Jar ist wie ich gelesen hab für Webseiten oder so...


Falsch! Sicher ist JAR auch für Applets (und somit auch Webseiten gedacht), aber natürlich kann man JARs auch ausführen! Da du Windows benutzt, musst du lediglich die JRE installieren und schon kannst du JARs ausführen (das Wissen, wie man sie erstellt, vorrausgesetzt; also guck' mal in die FAQ!). Wichtig ist nur, dass du danach kein Unzip-Programm o.Ä. installierst, das sich als Standardprogramm für JAR-Dateien einstellt.

Weiterer Vorteil von JAR-Dateien: Sie können auch unter anderen Betriebssytemem laufen (plattformunabhängig, das ist ja die Philosophie von Java)

Außerdem tun die ganzen Java-to-Exe-Compiler nichts anderes, als einen "JRE-Mantel" um deine Klassen legen, dadurch werden die EXEs dann auch schön groß  

Wenn du wirklich "reine" EXEs erstellen willst, ist Java eventuell die falsche Programmiersprache für dich :wink:


----------



## Guest (2. Jul 2007)

ok ich hab jetz ne Jar Datei erstellt bloß nach einem Doppelklick tut sich nichts.

und auch mit anderen Programm lässt sich die nicht ausführen oman


----------



## The_S (2. Jul 2007)

Hast du auch ein enstprechendes Manifest dazugepackt?


----------



## JPKI (2. Jul 2007)

Manchen Leuten kann man tausendmal sagen, dass sie die komplette Lösung ihres Problems in den FAQ finden und trotzdem schauen sie nicht rein :roll: ! Letzter Versuch:
www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=14970


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Jul 2007)

JPKI hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Letzter Versuch:
> www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=14970


Sehe ich auch so, sonst wird das Thema geschlossen.


----------



## Guest (3. Jul 2007)

noch eine allerletzte Frage:

Gibt es noch einen anderen Weg um nicht immer mit der Konsole arbeiten zu müssen. Also noch was anderes als Jar und exe, sodass nach einem Doppelklick das Programm startet.


----------



## JPKI (3. Jul 2007)

Was willst du eigentlich? Eine ausführbare JAR ist doch gerade dafür gedacht, nicht über die Konsole gestartet zu werden!


----------



## The_S (4. Jul 2007)

Gell du führst deine .exe Dateien über die Konsole aus *LOL*  .


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Jul 2007)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gibt es noch einen anderen Weg um nicht immer mit der Konsole arbeiten zu müssen. Also noch was anderes als Jar und exe, sodass nach einem Doppelklick das Programm startet.



Auch hier klärt ein Blick in die FAQ deine Fragen. Dazu gibts auch einen Thread!
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?p=116904


----------



## kwoxer (26. Apr 2008)

ich bins nochmal

und zwar hab ich jetz das ganze nochma durchgelesen und muss mich mal entschuldigen, dass ich hier so genervt habe 

stehe jetz aber vor einem anderen Problem, und zwar wenn ich in der konsole befehle mit jar ausführen will kommt immer " Der Befehl "jar" ist entweder falsch geschrieben oder konnte nicht gefunden werden."


was nun?


----------



## The_S (28. Apr 2008)

Weil der entsprechende Eintrag in der Umgebungsvariablen "Path" fehlt!?


----------

